# How to fill in schedule 3 on public traded shares?



## jacklee (Dec 16, 2013)

I am a newbie, so please forgive me to ask some basic questions. 

In schedule3, public traded shares section:

The first column is "Number" does it mean the quantity of stocks?

the third column is the "the year of acquisition". if i bought a stock at year 2011, 2012 and i sold them all at 2013, how should i declare the year of acquisition? year 2011 or 2012?


thanks in advance for your answer.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

jacklee said:


> I am a newbie, so please forgive me to ask some basic questions.
> 
> In schedule3, public traded shares section:
> 
> ...


See above


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I generally place the data from monthly statements of TFSA and RRSP and RSEP accounts into qucken in my computer, and reguiarly back that file up. 
End of year I toss the monthly statements, but put all trade statements in an envelope with *all of my non-registered statements*, mark the year prominently and then keep it.
I have files going back 15 years now. Not more than one banker box, stored up high on ashelf in the basement

Don't toss the non registered stuff until you have let a nunber of years go by after you have sold any security held in a non regisitered account.


----------



## jacklee (Dec 16, 2013)

stardancer said:


> See above


Did you mean see thread "How Investment Taxes Work"? I went through that thread and the linked blog. I can't find an answer to my question. Would you please give me a link?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Ponderling said:


> Don't toss the non registered stuff until you have let a nunber of years go by after you have sold any security held in a non regisitered account.


The Annual Trading Summaries (electronic or paper) provided by brokerages is all one really needs to keep track of non-registered buys/sells, but I keep an electronic copy of Trade Confirmations as well.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> The Annual Trading Summaries (electronic or paper) provided by brokerages is all one really needs to keep track of non-registered buys/sells, but I keep an electronic copy of Trade Confirmations as well.


I keep electronic copies of both as at rare times, I've found errors (some in my favour and some in CRA's favour).


Cheers


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jacklee said:


> Did you mean see thread "How Investment Taxes Work"? I went through that thread and the linked blog. I can't find an answer to my question. Would you please give me a link?


Stardancer meant her *BOLDED* responses inserted into the quote of your own post


----------

